# seatpost size '94 stumpjumper (steel)?



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

I've got a 1994 steel stumpy on the way and the seller didn't get the seatpost size for me before it was boxed up. I'm anticipating needing a seatpost with more setback.

Sheldon Brown's site is fuzzy on that model year (listing the M2 size).

Anyone know what it is? 

Thanks,
Serge


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*1993ish Rockhopper*

That I had took a 27.2. As did the Ultimate and S-Works Carbon frames I've had.

I would assume that the steel stumpy and rockhoppers were similar.


----------



## dirt_donkey (May 7, 2004)

*Give this a try.....*

I agree with Shayne and think that it is a 27.2 if it is the steel frame. You might give this link a try, I had good luck with it in the past. If you can't find what you are looking for try the ASK A QUESTION. You might find out for sure.

http://specialized.com/bc/sbcfaq.jsp?a=b

Hope it helps

Dirty


----------



## Jon1977 (Apr 28, 2004)

I've got a '94 steel Stumpjumper FS which has a seatpost size of 30.4
Jon


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

My 1993 steel Stumpjumper is 26.8


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

My 1992 S-Works Steel is a 26.8.

Maybe will help somebody who is doing a search someday. Also, 1 inch headtube and 68mm bottom bracket.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just checked my 1994 steel Stumpjumper.*



Tony said:


> My 1992 S-Works Steel is a 26.8.
> 
> Maybe will help somebody who is doing a search someday. Also, 1 inch headtube and 68mm bottom bracket.


 It is 26.8mm. What color is yours? I know for that year, they were red and green. I got the green one. I looked through the Specialized catalog for months before I finally ordered mine. It has been sitting out in the garage for quite a few years now and I am getting ready to put it back together. I even still have rigid fork it came with.

Brian


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, I have the dark green (almost black) I unfortunately do not have the original fork as I trashed the original threaded headset and took out the fork threads. Tossed the fork when I got a spanking new Judy ('94, IIRC). Now the Judy has speed springs and a Risse cartridge. Also dropped the Diacompe cantis for some Avid V brakes. Still running Suntour XCpro drivetrain and original sworks wheelset (although with a replacement Suntour rear hub since I blew up the original). So basically I broke about 1/2 the original components in the first 2 years but since then, everything has held up great. It was my only bike from 1992-1999 when I bought a full-suspension. Its been to Moab 3 or 4 times and Monarch Crest 3 times.

I still ride it about 1000 miles a year, mostly to work as a psuedo roadbike with slicks. The last big ride was Monarch Crest in 2002 while I waited for a warranty replacement for my DBR XR4 which had a cracked frame. Still rides sweetly and is the lightest bike in my stable. Pretty rough around the edges with lots of scratches, dents & chips but basically solid.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*thanks all! & more questions.*

Seems like there's some variation out there. 
So, it would appear the FS had a 30.4 and others the 26.8 then, no?
It's the green one w/ LX components. Since I don't have it in my hands yet here's the crummy resolution ebay pic.
What was the deal with the FS vs other models? Were they not all suspension corrected and the FS had different geometry?
Was there a comp, pro and FS models etc? 
My '96 M2 was the just the M2 FS model -rigid, gripshift xray, xt rear, LX hubs, and I believe it would've come with lx canti's, but I 'upgraded' to the new xt v-brakes and clipless when I ordered it. 
There was a comp & pro model with better bits & suspension forks that year. If I'd ordered the steel one, I'd still have it.  But, I bought in on the aluminum bandwagon. 
I actually had a Bontrager privateer for a couple week before the stumpy came in (got it for pretty good deal from a student of mine at the time), but it wasn't the right size & didn't feel right, so I sold it.



BrianU said:


> It is 26.8mm. What color is yours? I know for that year, they were red and green. I got the green one. I looked through the Specialized catalog for months before I finally ordered mine. It has been sitting out in the garage for quite a few years now and I am getting ready to put it back together. I even still have rigid fork it came with.
> 
> Brian


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*models from '94 catalog*

I recalled the link to the mtn bike catalogs in german in other posts, so hunted it down.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Specialized/Spec.Bikes94_Mini.pdf

Appears that the FS is suspension corrected vs the 'stumpjumper' that year, although looking at the pictures in the pdf, it's hard to tell any difference.
I'm sure the axle-crown in higher on the FS fork and I'm guessing the TT length and headtube angle are slightly different, with slightly more sloping downtube? 
I'll have to look at the full catalog at home, my work network won't load it, hopefully it has more complete geometry specs.

Both would appear to have the same prestige tubeset (the FS and just plain old stumpjumper).


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

logbiter said:


> Seems like there's some variation out there.
> So, it would appear the FS had a 30.4 and others the 26.8 then, no?
> It's the green one w/ LX components. Since I don't have it in my hands yet here's the crummy resolution ebay pic.
> What was the deal with the FS vs other models? Were they not all suspension corrected and the FS had different geometry?
> Was there a comp, pro and FS models etc?


In 1993, the rigid models were NOT suspension corrected, while the FS (as in Future Shock, not Full Suspension) model was. There were only 4 models of Stumpjumper.

Steel rigid
M2 rigid
Steel FS
M2 FS

I think it was the same in 1994.


----------



## Jon1977 (Apr 28, 2004)

*I may have been wrong about the year of my stumpy*

Judging by the pictures on that german catalogue site mine looks like a '95 rather than a '94 model (I bought it as a frame only and had assumed it was a '94 because the frame number starts 94M) so sorry if I confused the issue by mentioning the 30.4 seatpost size........


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Cool link.*



logbiter said:


> I recalled the link to the mtn bike catalogs in german in other posts, so hunted it down.
> http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Specialized/Spec.Bikes94_Mini.pdf
> 
> Appears that the FS is suspension corrected vs the 'stumpjumper' that year, although looking at the pictures in the pdf, it's hard to tell any difference.
> ...


 I have that original catalog at home. I about wore the corners off the pages while deployed (Navy). As soon as I got home, I ordered the green rigid steel Stumpjumper.

Brian


----------

